# My new skiff project...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I had 3 boats last summer, then got down to 1 now I'm back up to 3. Sold my tracker last year and haven't been able to fish the grass flats since. Found this used hull for a good price and decided it would make a great garage project. I'm not sure exactly what I'm going to be doing yet, but it will include a small console, lots of fiberglass and reinforcing work, new 25 4-stroke, trolling motor, some kind of pole anchor system,teak front casting deck, electronics, ect. Lots of work and don't plan on it going in the water till spring but wil keep you updated and am open to any suggestions or tips you guys have. Going to be doing a lot of reading and research before I go cutting stuff up. The boat is all fiberglass and 04 hull so still in decent shape. First step will be flipping it upside down to fill nicks, sand and paint the hull a nice baby blue. Pics on the way when I get started.:thumbup:


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking forward to following your project.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been looking for a little boat like that but in rougher shape for a while. Just haven't found anything to pull the trigger on yet.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That a Kennedy Craft? Looks like it's in nice shape. I had a Claymont 14' in the same color. Here's some pics for sawzall inspiration.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It looks similar but is really just a single layer fiberglass shell. On the title its listed at 13' 8" and says superior yachts as the manufactorer. Been looking the last couple weeks and found some cheaper but most were down south were microskiffs are more common. Microskiffs.com is a good place to look. This ad was on pff and sitting in navarre so i jumped on it, transome is solid as a rock and i still stayed under $500. Ive got to build some padded sawhorse type things to put it on tomorrow then ill flip. It over get the wax and grease off, fill the nicks with gelcoat, sand it perfect and prime and paint. Once the hull is lookin how i want it ill plam how i want the structure on top laid out.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea, noticed after I posted the year manufacture. If you're going to do deck work, got this leftover from the last build + other stuff. Will make you a great deal.

http://www.raka.com/xynole.html


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind, I'll be mainly working on the getting the bottom like new for a while. Still working out ideas on how I want it all laid out. Not sure if I want to put a portable motor or put in a small console in. Going to rebuild the back seat with the gas tank in one back corner and a livewell in the other corner. I've been working on boats my whole life but this will be the first time I'll be building parts from scratch, going to use west systems and don't want to add to much weight. I got it to work on though, not to fish on so I'm gonna take my time to do it right. Will post plenty of pictures of the progress, just got some saw horses so I'll start getting it stripped, degreased and dewaxed tonight.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

kanaka said:


> That a Kennedy Craft? Looks like it's in nice shape. I had a Claymont 14' in the same color. Here's some pics for sawzall inspiration.


 
Did you do a lot of work on that, looks like it(in a good way)? What size is the motor? The boat weighs nothing rite now, just trying to figure out what I'll need when its done and full of gear. Looking at maybe a portable 25 4stroke.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The last couple of day I've been getting everything set up and all the prep work done to start work on the boat. The first thing I had to do was figure out what I was going to put the boat on while I did the work since I used my jetski trailer to pick it up and it didn't fit rite. What I ended up doing is buying 4 plastic sawhorses from sams club, they were 20$ for 2. Then I went to walmart and bought a few pool noodles that I cut in half and then sliced down the middle and slipped over the top of the sawhorses. I strapped them down with zipties on each end so they wouldn't move. 










Before I flipped the boat to start work on the bottom I removed everything on the boat, all the cleats, rod holders, and anything else that wasn't part of the boat shell. After the boat was flipped and cleaned I used acetone to get all the wax and grease off the hull so I could start filling and sanding. In the next couple of days I'll be filling the holes with gelcoat and sanding untill it is shaped how I want. Here are some of the chips and scratches I'll be working on.









Once everything is looking good I will post pics of the hull before I start spraying primer.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

ANy updates?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

been out of town the last week, got all the gashes filled with gelcoat but haven't had time for much else. Will be getting back into it this week.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope she turns out well for you BR. She worked great for me until my 9.9hp gave out then I decided to just get a bigger boat. Good luck and keep the updates coming.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BR, that was a 2002 20hp Merc W elect start, it flew pretty nice once I got things situated to balance it out. That's why the cooler is in the middle.
The hull was originally a bench seat build. It was quite a project but most of the time spent was in the planning of the build and gathering the material, 6 months.......about 3 weeks of build time.

May I suggest since you have it flipped over, the area of the keel where one would normally stick on a "Keel Shield" type protector, you could put on a couple layers of glass to build up that area for extra protection.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The keel was where the most the damage was along with the edges on the different layers of the hull. I'm going to get back to work tonight and hope to have everything filled and sanded how I want it by the weekend. Decided to spray the paint and will need to built some kind of makeshift spray booth in my garage. Thinking of just using plastic dropclothes hung from the ceiling and on the floor with a fan to remove fumes. Will take pics..


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally got back to work last night and finished up filling the cracks with gelcoat and removing the decals. I used a white gelcoat kit that came with the gelcoat and a small tube of hardener. Was pretty easy to work with but you have to work a little at a time because it dries up in 10-15 minutes. Here's one of the bigger chips filled with gelcoat. 










To remove the decals I used a razor knife and goof off and it worked well. I wouldn't recommend it if your not doing more work on the hull because it will scratch the gelcoat easily. 

The boat is about ready for paint, I plan on sanding the entire hull to make sure I got all the wax build up off tonight and then rub it down good with acetone for a final cleaning before I spray. Here it is after I was done last night.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

you might want to use a wax and grease remover before sanding. 
the heat from sanding may drive the wax into the gelcoat.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I already gave it a good scrubbing with acetone and will give it another before I paint.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Looks like a fun project. What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I already gave it a good scrubbing with acetone and will give it another before I paint.


Here's a TIP.......

:no: Don't use acetone as your final cleaning solution prior to your primer coat. It leaves a residue that will react with the primer. It will also remove your primer if you put it on it after it dries. 

Soap and water followed by denatured alchohol two rag method and tack cloth. :thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you use gelcoat to try and fill in chips and you're going to paint over it?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

yes, there was no blistering or fiberglass damage to the bottom. I just filled chips and sanded it all down. is there a step im missing? I was going to use 2 coats of primer and a lot of sanding before I sprayed it as well


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Try the Interlux VC Performance for the bottom. You don't have to use primer. Its not an anti foulant. Its epoxy and teflon based, made for underwater aplications and used on racing sailboats. Sprays on flat but can be wetsanded and cut to gloss.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just think you could have used a thick epoxy like PC-11 and filled up everything in one pass then sanded the hull smooth.
If you're going to do any glass work, P-M me. Like I said, make you one heck of a deal on the materials, involves fish and fishing.......


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

kanaka said:


> That a Kennedy Craft? Looks like it's in nice shape. I had a Claymont 14' in the same color. Here's some pics for sawzall inspiration.


Nice looking skiff. Looking for the right (cheap!) hull to do a project like this. Have a 13' Gheenoe that I'm getting ready to do a front deck/false floor project on but I also want something with a little more room.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Just think you could have used a thick epoxy like PC-11 and filled up everything in one pass then sanded the hull smooth.
> If you're going to do any glass work, P-M me. Like I said, make you one heck of a deal on the materials, involves fish and fishing.......


 
I'll be doing extensive glass work. Work some reason nothing was glassed underneath the seat and the wood is rotting out. I plan on cutting everything out in the back. The front it foam so I can just put glass over it to seal it and should be good. I'll let you know when I flip it. I finally have a weekend with nothing to do so I'll have the bottom done soon.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Try the Interlux VC Performance for the bottom. You don't have to use primer. Its not an anti foulant. Its epoxy and teflon based, made for underwater aplications and used on racing sailboats. Sprays on flat but can be wetsanded and cut to gloss.


 
Can you spray gelcoat with a normal airless or is that something I shouldn't mess with?

All I need to do is cut the paint with a gloss additive?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

well I got a little side tracked and my got into the saltwater aquarium hobby that got quite addicting, but that's were all my time and play money have gone this last couple month but now that it's set up and spring being around the corner It's time to get my ass to work on this boat. I'll be painting the bottom this weekend as well as buying a trailer and motor if I can find something I like. Will post lots of pics but will be working on this thing every chance I get until it's done.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not sure about a gloss additive for the Interlux VC Performance paint. I've always shot it with my Satajet. 

Like gel coat, if you spray it, you will have to wetsand, cut and polish is you want a glassy finish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

it will be kept in my garage. I got a nice blue 1 step paint that will hopefully go on smooth. I plan to just roll and tip. Hopefully it will come out decent.


----------

